# Even Kermit can't escape the wrath of feminists



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Even Kermit can't escape the wrath of feminists when he dates hot, younger, thinner women...

He's a guy, what guy doesn't want to date a younger, hotter, thinner woman?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> Even Kermit can't escape the wrath of feminists when he dates hot, younger, thinner women...
> 
> He's a guy, what guy doesn't want to date a younger, hotter, thinner woman?


Omg I needed this today. Is Kermit a misogynist? lmfao

:smthumbup:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Have you seen his ex?

What a pig!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> Have you seen his ex?
> 
> What a pig!


:grin2:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frd53vbCHLg


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Some men really LIKE strong women! But just remember to have a safe word...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The real story why he has a new girlfriend:

Awkward.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Constable Odo said:


> Even Kermit can't escape the wrath of feminists when he dates hot, younger, thinner women...
> 
> He's a guy, what guy doesn't want to date a younger, hotter, thinner woman?


Lol WTF?!

And WTF Constable got banned?!



badsanta said:


> Some men really LIKE strong women! But just remember to have a safe word...


!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Lol WTF?!
> 
> And WTF Constable got banned?!


A real hothead, eh? 

Ah, the bikini photo in the yoga pants thing. Hmm. It was graphic/see thru but it delivered the point, at any rate.

It would have probably been OK to wear to school, though.:ezpi_wink1:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


This thread is a riot. Some people just need something to be outraged about to feel good.... 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

'This is our only comment on this private matter… unless we get the right offer.'


----------



## osphewr (Sep 7, 2015)

Some men really LIKE strong women!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A skinnier pig is still a pig.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Forest said:


> A real hothead, eh?
> 
> Ah, the bikini photo in the yoga pants thing. Hmm. It was graphic/see thru but it delivered the point, at any rate.
> 
> It would have probably been OK to wear to school, though.:ezpi_wink1:


wait wait wait...

That was the pic I missed?

Dammit.


----------

